# إن شاء الله



## +إيرينى+ (14 مايو 2017)

*

إن شاء الله 

كنت زمان لما أسأل حد عن أى حاجة فى المستقبل 

كان ممكن تكون الاجابة : إن شاء الله 

يعنى مثلا لو سألت بابا : بكرة ح نروح لتيتة ؟

كان الرد : أيوة إن شاء الله أو لأ 

دلوقتى القصة إتغيرت 

إن شاء الله ممكن تكون إجابة لشىء فى الماضى :bomb:

يعنى مثلا 

روحت مرة إشتريت عيش (خبز) فينو 

و كان الراجل حاطط العيش فى الكياس 

سألته : العيش دا بتاع النهاردة ؟؟

قال : إن شاء الله 

:thnk0001:

رجعت البيت _ بأذوق منه _ لاقيته بايت

_________________

من كام يوم جالى الراجل الل بيصلح الغسالات 

و معاه ولد عمره فى حدود 8 سنين 

بأسأل الراجل : دا إبنك ؟؟

قال : إن شاء الله 

:thnk0001:

_______________

اتفتح جنب البيت سوبر ماركت كبير _ فيه مخبز 

الخباز : سورى 

فى يوم كان لسة العيش خارج من الفرن 

طلبت من الولة الل بيعبى فى الكياس : يدينى من الطازج 

و قولت ممكن آخد من دا ؟؟

الخباز السورى سمعنى وهو جوة عند الفرن و قال لى : طبعا (ما قالش إن شاء الله)

و حط العيش فى الكيس و قال لى : صحتين 

شكرته طبعا 

بعدها بفترة : الخباز السورى إختفى 

و جاءت بدل منه خبازة مصرية 

سألتها : دا العيش بتاع النهاردة 

قالت : إن شاء الله 

:thnk0001:

تااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانى 

:fun_oops:

إيه دا ؟؟

حد عنده تفسير ؟
​*


----------



## aymonded (14 مايو 2017)

*انشاء الله تجدي التفسير اللي كان واللي مش كان 
فانشاء الله حصل اننا وجدنا تفسير بس بايت معلهشي
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## soul & life (14 مايو 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا -  انشاء الله - سلامو عليكم ورحمة الله -  استغفر الله العظيم
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله  - حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل ........
جمل  بنسمعها كل لحظة وفى كل مكان تدين كاذب ووهمى والناس حابة كده عاوزين يعيشوا دور المؤمنين بزيادة و جايلك رمضان استعدى هتسمعى من دا كتيرررررررررر


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مايو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> حد عنده تفسير ؟​*


 *[FONT=&quot]أحنا شعب – دون شعوب العالم - ربنا قاعد لنا بالعصاية *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لو مقلتش ( إن شاء الله ) هينتقم مننا أشد الإنتقام [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأحتمال يجيب لنا شَلل كمان لو مقلنهاش[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]في رأيي الشخصي - الذي ليس له أي قيمة على الإطلاق - :smile02(على رأي مدحت شلبي):smile02[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إن بداية ظهور الحدوتة دي متزامنة مع ظهور الشيخ "الشعراوي" وتفاسيره فى التلفزيون[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تنصب معظم تفاسيره – شأنه شأن رجال الدين - على أن الأنسان لا قيمة له وأنه ولا حاجة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأن ربنا قادر يخسف بينا وباللي جابونا ( بمناسبة و بدون مناسبة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]يقولك أية : واحد راح أشترى قطعة أرض وعايز يبنيها .. طاب أنت ضامن حاجة ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل تضمن أن الحي يعطيك تصاريح ؟ طاب تضمن أن العمال يجيوا لك ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طاب تضمن أنه تربة الأرض تتحمل البناء ؟ طاب تضمن أن مافيش زلزال يوقعها ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهكذا ...يعني سواد الدنيا كله هيطربق على دماغك لو ماقالتش ( إن شاء الله ) !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أما لو قلت ( إن شاء الله ) ربنا هيسهلها لك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مع إن ربنا بيسهل لشعوب ماتعرفوش ولا بتعترف بيه أصلاً !!   [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وهكذا أرتبطت حدوتة ( إن شاء الله ) بالخوف من الله لأحسن يمدنا على رجلينا بالعصاية أو يلبسنا خازوق:smile02[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( وياريتنا بنخاف ربنا بجد وبحق وحقيقي ) مش خوف شكلي غرضه تحسين صورتنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]في النهاية تحولت ( إن شاء الله ) إلي سلوك شعبي لاعلاقة له بالإيمان ولا بالخوف من الله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حاجة كدة زي الحجاب – عبارة عن زي شعبي - مالوش علاقة بإيمان ولا برضا الإله حامل العصا [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مايو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> من كام يوم جالى الراجل الل بيصلح الغسالات
> 
> و معاه ولد عمره فى حدود 8 سنين
> ...


*​* *[FONT=&quot]مش يمكن هو شاكك فى نسب الولة ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]كنتي تقولي له : أروح أسأل أمه يعني ؟ ما هي الوحيدة اللى هتبقى عارفة دة أبن مين 
[/FONT]*​:fun_lol:​[/FONT]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (14 مايو 2017)

ان شاء الله مش جواب هو انتو تسخدمونها كجواب؟
مفروض تتقال لما حد يعوز حاجه في المستبقل
تاني مره
قوليلو  نعم ام لا 

مفروض انتو تعلمو الاشكال دي الادب


----------



## +ماريا+ (14 مايو 2017)

ده حتى المدرسين لما يقولك على فلوس الدروس
يقول كذا انشاء الله وحصه واحده ميسبهاش
تدين ظاهرى بحت


----------



## soso a (15 مايو 2017)

ان شاء الله لو عرفت هجى اقولك على طوووول 
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (15 مايو 2017)

المصطلحات دى بقت جزء اساسى فى كلامنا اليومى
بهدف وبدون هدف


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 مايو 2017)

aymonded قال:


> *انشاء الله تجدي التفسير اللي كان واللي مش كان
> فانشاء الله حصل اننا وجدنا تفسير بس بايت معلهشي
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> *​



:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 مايو 2017)

soul & life قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا -  انشاء الله - سلامو عليكم ورحمة الله -  استغفر الله العظيم
> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله  - حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل ........
> جمل  بنسمعها كل لحظة وفى كل مكان تدين كاذب ووهمى والناس حابة كده عاوزين يعيشوا دور المؤمنين بزيادة و جايلك رمضان استعدى هتسمعى من دا كتيرررررررررر



*فعلا كلامك صح 

الاسلوب كله اتغير 

بدل صباح الخير : سلام عليكوا 

بدل باى : فى رعاية الله 

بدل سعيدة : سلام عليكوا ​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 مايو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أحنا شعب – دون شعوب العالم - ربنا قاعد لنا بالعصاية *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لو مقلتش ( إن شاء الله ) هينتقم مننا أشد الإنتقام [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأحتمال يجيب لنا شَلل كمان لو مقلنهاش[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]في رأيي الشخصي - الذي ليس له أي قيمة على الإطلاق - :smile02(على رأي مدحت شلبي):smile02[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إن بداية ظهور الحدوتة دي متزامنة مع ظهور الشيخ "الشعراوي" وتفاسيره فى التلفزيون[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تنصب معظم تفاسيره – شأنه شأن رجال الدين - على أن الأنسان لا قيمة له وأنه ولا حاجة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأن ربنا قادر يخسف بينا وباللي جابونا ( بمناسبة و بدون مناسبة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...



*بقى الشيخ الشعراوى هو السبب ؟؟

كل حاجة بقيت أوفر الصراحة 

إن كان حجاب و لا ألفاظ و لا غيره 
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 مايو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/CENTER]
> [/B] *[FONT=&quot]مش يمكن هو شاكك فى نسب الولة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كنتي تقولي له : أروح أسأل أمه يعني ؟ ما هي الوحيدة اللى هتبقى عارفة دة أبن مين
> [/FONT]*​:fun_lol:​[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]



*أيوة أيوة قول كدة ld:

إنت عايز تخلص منى :08:

طبعا كان حدف عليا الشاكوش الل فى إيده 

:new6:
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 مايو 2017)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ان شاء الله مش جواب هو انتو تسخدمونها كجواب؟
> مفروض تتقال لما حد يعوز حاجه في المستبقل
> تاني مره
> قوليلو  نعم ام لا
> ...



*نعلم مين و لا مين يا هيوف ؟؟

دا الشعب المصرى كله 
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 مايو 2017)

+ماريا+ قال:


> ده حتى المدرسين لما يقولك على فلوس الدروس
> يقول كذا انشاء الله وحصه واحده ميسبهاش
> تدين ظاهرى بحت



*صدقينى خايفة أسأل حد و أقوله إسمك إيه ؟ يقول كذا إنشاء الله :vava:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 مايو 2017)

soso a قال:


> ان شاء الله لو عرفت هجى اقولك على طوووول
> ههههههههههههههه



*طب إوعى تنسى 

مستنياكى إن شاء الله :new6:
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 مايو 2017)

grges monir قال:


> المصطلحات دى بقت جزء اساسى فى كلامنا اليومى
> بهدف وبدون هدف



*عندك حق​*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (15 مايو 2017)

يعني دي الوقتي اللي هيقول ان شاء الله في مصر
يعني يعتبر كداب طيب كويس قولتليلي هههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 مايو 2017)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> يعني دي الوقتي اللي هيقول ان شاء الله في مصر
> يعني يعتبر كداب طيب كويس قولتليلي هههه



*مش أساسى يعنى 

ممكن تقوليها فى الصدق و فى الكذب 

عادى جدا 

هى جملة إعتراضية غير مفهوم لها أى سبب لوجودها غير إن الناس خايفة تتمد على رجليها 

:new6:

_______________

يعنى مثلا سؤالك دا المفروض أنا أجاوبه كدة :

مش أساسى إن شاء الله 

:new6:


​*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (16 مايو 2017)

اهي "انشاء الله" دي عاملة زي 
"نشكر ربنا" :bomb:
الله .. طب لو مشكرتوش هايحصل ايه يعني
طب ماهو في اوربا والدول المتجدمة
مابيقولوش لا "نشكر ربنا" ولا "ان شاء الله" ولا "سلامو عليكم"
ومع زلك رربنا مديهم علي قد نيتهم .. من غير شكر ولا مشيئة !! :2::2::2:

عوتكو بالعافية .. :t17:


​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 مايو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بقى الشيخ الشعراوى هو السبب ؟؟
> ​*








+إيرينى+ قال:


> *صدقينى خايفة أسأل حد و أقوله إسمك إيه ؟ يقول كذا إنشاء الله :vava:​*


 *[FONT=&quot]حصلت معايا وكتبتها هنا مرة مش فاكر أنهي موضوع*​​ *[FONT=&quot]كان واحد أداني نمرة صنايعي ..فـ كلمته :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]= آلو ... الأسطى محمود ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]- إن شاء الله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]= يعني أية إن شاء الله ؟ أنت محمود .. وألا نفسك تبقى محمود ؟[/FONT]*​:smile02​[/FONT]


----------



## أَمَة (16 مايو 2017)

لي قصة مع الاستعمال المبتذل لكلمة "إن شاء الله"، و سأشارككم بها راجية أن لا يكن لديكم مانع:

كنت أعمل في سفارة أسيوية قبل 30 عام، قبل الهجرة من أرض غربة الى أرض غربة أخرى. و في حكم عملي كسرتيرة محلية/إدارية و مترجمة أيضا، كنت يوميا على علاقة عمل مع الممثلين الدبلوماسيين فيها و بالأخص مع السفير.

في صباح يوم من الأيام دخلت مكتب السفير بناء على طلبه. بعد أن تكلمنا في أمور عملية، رأيته يبتسم و هيأ لي أن كلاما على شفتيه لا يسطيع الانتظار، و لم أكن مخطئة في تهيئي. فإذا به يسألني بلغة انكليزية ركيكة:

"هل تعلمين ما هي ال IBM العربية؟"

طبعا كنت أعلم أن IBM شركة تكنولوجية أمريكية عالمية International Business Machines Corporation، و لكني لم أتطرق إليها لأني رأيت مسحة من السخرية في ابتسامته بالرغم من أنها كانت تبدو صادقة و ودودة.  فقلت له: 

"لا أدري! أفيدني يا سعادة السفير بعلمك"

فأخبرني أنه و زوجته التقيا في الليلة السابقة مع عددٍ من سفراء الدول الأخرى في حفلٍ للسلك الدبلوماسي، و وردت  نكتة "IBM العرب" ضمن أحاديثهم.

وهذا كان رده على سؤالي:

I  إن شاء الله
B بكرة!
M معليش!!! 

استنتجت أن "IBM العرب" تكونت في فكر الدبلوماسيين الذين يعملون في البلاد العربية من خلال خبرتهم الشخصية.  طبعا أحزنني أن يكون شعبي موضوع تسلية و هزار.

 عندما رأى السفير الجدية في تعابير وجهي وعدم تجاوبي مع "نكتة" السلك الدبلوماسي، قال:

" عندما نستأجر شخصا لعمل ما و نسأله إذا كان قادرا على انجازه في مدة زمنية معينة، يكون رده بـِ ’إن شاء الله’ . و عندما لا ينهيه يقول لك ’بكرة’ ينتهي، و كلمة  ’بكرة’ تتردد يوما بعد يوم. و عندما تتذمر من التأخير و الاهمال، يقول لك ’معليش’ ، و كأن الأمر في هذه البساطة..... لا قيمة للوقت عندكم". طبعا بدأ يتكلم عن بلده وكيف ارتقى في دول العالم خلال عشر سنوات فقط بسبب الجدية والالتزام الواعي عند الشعب و الحكومة...  هذا موضوع آخر.

 أردت أن أجمل بقدر الإمكان دون أن أكذب. فقلت أن المشكلة لا تكمن في قول "إن شاء الله" بل في سؤ استعماله. فأنا أستعمله أيضا في كلامي عن المستقبل، ليس من باب التأجيل أو التخاذل، إنما تواضعاً مني -كمسيحية مؤمنة- بأن لا سلطان لي على الغد. و ذكرت له كلام الرسول يعقوب الذي وجهه الى المتفاخرين، قائلا لهم:

  13. هَلُمَّ الآنَ أَيُّهَا الْقَائِلُونَ: «نَذْهَبُ الْيَوْمَ أَوْ غَداً إِلَى هَذِهِ الْمَدِينَةِ أَوْ تِلْكَ، وَهُنَاكَ نَصْرِفُ سَنَةً وَاحِدَةً وَنَتَّجِرُ وَنَرْبَحُ».
14. أَنْتُمُ الَّذِينَ لاَ تَعْرِفُونَ أَمْرَ الْغَدِ! لأَنَّهُ مَا هِيَ حَيَاتُكُمْ؟ إِنَّهَا بُخَارٌ، يَظْهَرُ قَلِيلاً ثُمَّ يَضْمَحِلُّ.
15. عِوَضَ أَنْ تَقُولُوا: «إِنْ شَاءَ الرَّبُّ وَعِشْنَا نَفْعَلُ هَذَا أَوْ ذَاكَ».
16. وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَإِنَّكُمْ تَفْتَخِرُونَ فِي تَعَظُّمِكُمْ. كُلُّ افْتِخَارٍ مِثْلُ هَذَا رَدِيءٌ.
17. فَمَنْ يَعْرِفُ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ حَسَناً وَلاَ يَعْمَلُ، فَذَلِكَ خَطِيَّةٌ لَهُ.


----------



## ياسر رشدى (16 مايو 2017)

أَمَة قال:


> 15. عِوَضَ أَنْ تَقُولُوا: «إِنْ شَاءَ الرَّبُّ وَعِشْنَا نَفْعَلُ هَذَا أَوْ ذَاكَ».


وانا اقول كلمة "لو عشنا وكان لينا عمر" جت منين
...
عموما في رايي الشخص مافيش مشكلة من الكلمات دي حتي لو قيلت بدون فهم للمناسبة الخاصة بيها .. 
الشعوب الشرق اوسطية متدينة بالفطرة وبها حب كبير للخالق .. لذلك غالب الاديان تواجدت في هذه المنطقة .. هو شعور بالاطمئنان وقرب الخالق مني .. 
وبفكرني بالفيلم بتاع فريد شوقي وزكي رستم تاجر المخدرات في مشهد الصلاة في الجامع ..
اللص لما بيسرق بيقول "توكلت علي الله .. ربنا يسترها عليا" وبعد السرقة "الفقير ليه حق .. خد يابني طلع القرشين دول زكاة وندر كنت نادره"
..
:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## أَمَة (17 مايو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> وانا اقول كلمة "لو عشنا وكان لينا عمر" جت منين
> ...
> عموما في رايي الشخص مافيش مشكلة من الكلمات دي حتي لو قيلت بدون فهمها للمناسبة الخاصة بيها ..
> ​



بصراحة يا ياسر، أنا مستغربة شدة الاستغراب من أنك أنت المثقف و المفكر لا ترى مشكلة في استعمال كلمات بدون فهما للمناسبة الخاصة بها.  

لا! ... بل يوجد مشكلة، و المشكلة كبيرة جدا لأنها تدل على أننا شعب ناقل و غير فاهم، و  المشكلة الأكبر أن مَنْ يدعي منا انه مثقف و مفكر غير مبالي، لا بل مبارك، باسم التدين، أن يكون غيره غيرَ مفكر أو باحث للمعرقة، و في هذا الموضوع الكلام عن معرفة المقصود من استعمال "إن شاء الله" ، هكذا تصبح الشعوب جاهلة، و  الجهل عدو التقدم. 

ما لا تراه مشكلة كان سببا في جعل شعوبنا نكتة "IBM العرب" عند العالم المتقدم.



ياسر رشدى قال:


> الشعوب الشرق اوسطية متدينة بالفطرة وبها حب كبير للخالق .. لذلك غالب الاديان تواجدت في هذه المنطقة .. هو شعور بالاطمئنان وقرب الخالق مني ..



لا! غلطان كمان مرة  في سبب تواجد الأديان في هذه المنطقة...  فقط، أسأل نفسك، ماذا  وجد أولا الدين أم التدين؟

لا تعليق على التدين في الفطرة، حب الخالق،  و الشعور بالاطمئنان!  هذا موضوع آخر كليا و لا علاقة له بابتذال استعمال "إن شاء الله" سواء كان الاستعمال بسبب الجهل أو عن قصد في سؤ الاستعمال من أجل التهرب من المسؤولية.


----------



## Desert Rose (17 مايو 2017)

أَمَة قال:


> لي قصة مع الاستعمال المبتذل لكلمة "إن شاء الله"، و سأشارككم بها راجية أن لا يكن لديكم مانع:
> 
> كنت أعمل في سفارة أسيوية قبل 30 عام، قبل الهجرة من أرض غربة الى أرض غربة أخرى. و في حكم عملي كسرتيرة محلية/إدارية و مترجمة أيضا، كنت يوميا على علاقة عمل مع الممثلين الدبلوماسيين فيها و بالأخص مع السفير.
> 
> ...



هو كسل علي غباء علي عدم تحمل مسئولية علي خوف من الاله اللي هيسلخهم لو مقالوش انشاء الله 
بمناسبة النكته....انا بتكسف أقول انا أصلا من فين لما حد بيسآلني....لأننا بقينا عار علي البشرية.


----------



## ياسر رشدى (17 مايو 2017)

أَمَة قال:


> بصراحة يا ياسر، أنا مستغربة شدة الاستغراب من أنك أنت المثقف و المفكر لا ترى مشكلة في استعمال كلمات بدون فهما للمناسبة الخاصة بها.
> 
> لا! ... بل يوجد مشكلة، و المشكلة كبيرة جدا لأنها تدل على أننا شعب ناقل و غير فاهم، و  المشكلة الأكبر أن مَنْ يدعي منا انه مثقف و مفكر غير مبالي، لا بل مبارك، باسم التدين، أن يكون غيره غيرَ مفكر أو باحث للمعرقة، و في هذا الموضوع الكلام عن معرفة المقصود من استعمال "إن شاء الله" ، هكذا تصبح الشعوب جاهلة، و  الجهل عدو التقدم.
> 
> ...


اكيد كلامك مضبوط يامدام آمة .. بس ليه انا قلت كده  :lightbulb:

قلت كده لاني بصيت علي اللي بيقول فوجدته رجل تفكيره بسيط متواضع (خباز - فران - ميكانيكي .. الخ ) هو يريد ان يستأنس بكلمة "الله" في اي مناسبة فبيحشر اي جملة فيها اسم الله في كل مناسبة .. الموضوع بعيد عن التدين نهائي .. 

ومافيش اي ضرر يذكر من انه يقول "انشاء الله" كعينة من ضمن عينات لكلمات دارجة كثيرة زي كلمت "معلش" اللي حضرتك ذكرتيها ، لانها خلاص دخلت في مصطلح الكلام الدارج المتداول والذي لا يقصد به توجه ديني معين .. واصبح من صميم العامية المصرية

طيب .. فيه كلام دارج بس ديني .. تفتكري مين هايعترض علي الكلام ده .. الغالب هايكون اللي من دين مخالف اكيد .. لانه مش بيريحه نفثويا 

يعني مسل قريب .. ساعات واحد مسلم يسلم علي مسيحي فيقوله "السلامُ عليكم" .. فتلاقي المسيحي رد عليه وقاله .. "مساء الخير او صباح الخير" ، الاولاني بيقولها من غير اي دلالة دينية .. بس لانه اكثرية فمش حاسس بيها .. انما التاني متضايق .. لانه مش مجبر انه يقول مصطلحات اسلامية وع الصبح كمان .. ايه القرف ده :nunu0000:

انا عن نفسي .. لما بكلم صديق او زميل مسيحي ويقولي اخبارك ايه .. بقوله "نشكر ربنا" وليس "الحمد لله" .. بريحه بحاجة مشتركة .. بس مش كل الناس هاتريح اللي قدامها .. 

عشان نصلح الخلل ده يبقي لازم نرتقي بوعي الشعب عموما وخاصة في مراحل التعليم المختلفة 

الارتقاء فكريا وثقافيا بالشعوب وفتح المجال لنقد الاديان بدون حزازيات هو اللي هايغير عادات الناس دي ويخرجهم من مدخل التدين الصارم الي براح التدين الواسع المرتبط بالانسانية .. وطبعا اول خطوة هي النهوض بالاقتصاد لتوفير التمويل اللازم ..

ساعتها بقي (بإذن ربنا يعني) نبقي نتكلم عن المسقف فكريا والمتخلف عقليا :gy0000:

تحياتي ليكي يامدام *آمة* ياسكرة ​


----------



## أَمَة (17 مايو 2017)

Desert Rose قال:


> هو كسل علي غباء علي عدم تحمل مسئولية علي خوف من الاله اللي هيسلخهم لو مقالوش انشاء الله
> بمناسبة النكته....انا بتكسف أقول انا أصلا من فين لما حد بيسآلني....لأننا بقينا عار علي البشرية.



الكسل هو المقصود بالضبط، لان السلك الدبلوماس لاحظ كسل المستخدمين المحليين. يأتون -على سبيل المثال-
 بشركة تنظيفات. يتفقون معها على يوم محدد، فيقول ممثلها "إن شاء الله نبدأ التنظيف في ذلك اليوم" و عندما لا يحضر في اليوم الموعود متعذرا كذبا بأنه كان مريضا، يقول "بكرة أكيد" يأتي الغد و العامل لا يأتي، وعندما يأتي يقول "معليش!" ... يعني، حصل إيه تأخرنا كم يوم؟ وكأن الوقت لا قيمة له.

متنكسفيش يا روز بأن تقولي انت من فين... أنا بقولها بدون خجل لأن أعمالي فقط تعيبني وليس أعمال غيري. أقولها لكي يروا وجها حسنا لشعبنا و يدركوا أن ليس كل شعبنا متخلق و كسلان، و غير ذلك من صفات محرجة.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 مايو 2017)

*[FONT=&quot]إن شاء الله – الحمد لله – نشكر ربنا *​​ *[FONT=&quot]بتتقال تأدباً مع الله والثناء على فضله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لما تسأل واحد أنت أسمك محمود وتسأل التاني دة أبنك ؟ ويقولك إن شاء الله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة أدب مع ربنا .. وألا قلة أدب ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تدين وألا أستهبال وأستنطاع ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]تحضرني قصة طريفة – من أسكندرية على فكرة – مع الخواجة "يني" بتاع البسطرمة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]العربجي كان بيوصل له بضاعة عند باب محله – الخواجة بيسأله :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأربع براميل اللي ع العربية دول بتوعه ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]العربجي قاله : إن شاء الله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قاله : خابيبي أنا بنسأل عن البراميل موش بنسأل ربنا باعت معاك أية 
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 مايو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> اهي "انشاء الله" دي عاملة زي
> "نشكر ربنا" :bomb:
> الله .. طب لو مشكرتوش هايحصل ايه يعني
> طب ماهو في اوربا والدول المتجدمة
> ...



*لا يا ياسر فيه فرق كبير 

إنت جبت عيشة على أم الخير 

إحنا لما بنقول نشكر ربنا : يعنى الحال ماشى حلو و راضيين بيه و بنشكر ربنا على الحال دا 

أما لما أسألك عن إسمك و تقول ياسر إن شاء الله 

مش مفهومة خااااااااااالص 

لما أشاور على باباك و أسألك : هو دا والدك ؟ و ترد تقول إن شاء الله 

يبقى معلش الأمور مش ماشية سليم كدة 

فيه حاجات ردودها ما ينفعش فيها إن شاء الله 

أو ح تبقى لها معانى تانية الصراحة 

سورى يعنى : أنا ح أشك فى سلوك مامتك على طول 

ما تتفهمش غير كدة 

معلش 

___________

الراجل الل رد عليا لما سألته : دا إبنك ؟ و قال إن شاء الله 

قولت فى سرى شتيمة عليه مش تمام 

معلش يعنى : مالهاش مفهوم تانى​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 مايو 2017)

أَمَة قال:


> لي قصة مع الاستعمال المبتذل لكلمة "إن شاء الله"، و سأشارككم بها راجية أن لا يكن لديكم مانع:
> 
> كنت أعمل في سفارة أسيوية قبل 30 عام، قبل الهجرة من أرض غربة الى أرض غربة أخرى. و في حكم عملي كسرتيرة محلية/إدارية و مترجمة أيضا، كنت يوميا على علاقة عمل مع الممثلين الدبلوماسيين فيها و بالأخص مع السفير.
> 
> ...



*قصة تحزن جدا 

بس حقيقى : رأيهم للأسف صح 

:love34:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 مايو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]حصلت معايا وكتبتها هنا مرة مش فاكر أنهي موضوع*​​ *[FONT=&quot]كان واحد أداني نمرة صنايعي ..فـ كلمته :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]= آلو ... الأسطى محمود ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]- إن شاء الله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]= يعني أية إن شاء الله ؟ أنت محمود .. وألا نفسك تبقى محمود ؟[/FONT]*​:smile02​[/FONT]​​




*ما هى ديه مصيبة فعلا 

كدة راح معنى جملة إن شاء الله 
​*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 مايو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]إن شاء الله – الحمد لله – نشكر ربنا *​​ *[FONT=&quot]بتتقال تأدباً مع الله والثناء على فضله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لما تسأل واحد أنت أسمك محمود وتسأل التاني دة أبنك ؟ ويقولك إن شاء الله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة أدب مع ربنا .. وألا قلة أدب ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تدين وألا أستهبال وأستنطاع ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]تحضرني قصة طريفة – من أسكندرية على فكرة – مع الخواجة "يني" بتاع البسطرمة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]العربجي كان بيوصل له بضاعة عند باب محله – الخواجة بيسأله :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأربع براميل اللي ع العربية دول بتوعه ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]العربجي قاله : إن شاء الله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قاله : خابيبي أنا بنسأل عن البراميل موش بنسأل ربنا باعت معاك أية
> [/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]



*ما هو ليه حق طبعا​*


----------



## Desert Rose (17 مايو 2017)

أَمَة قال:


> الكسل هو المقصود بالضبط، لان السلك الدبلوماس لاحظ كسل المستخدمين المحليين. يأتون -على سبيل المثال-
> بشركة تنظيفات. يتفقون معها على يوم محدد، فيقول ممثلها "إن شاء الله نبدأ التنظيف في ذلك اليوم" و عندما لا يحضر في اليوم الموعود متعذرا كذبا بأنه كان مريضا، يقول "بكرة أكيد" يأتي الغد و العامل لا يأتي، وعندما يأتي يقول "معليش!" ... يعني، حصل إيه تأخرنا كم يوم؟ وكأن الوقت لا قيمة له.
> 
> متنكسفيش يا روز بأن تقولي انت من فين... أنا بقولها بدون خجل لأن أعمالي فقط تعيبني وليس أعمال غيري. أقولها لكي يروا وجها حسنا لشعبنا و يدركوا أن ليس كل شعبنا متخلق و كسلان، و غير ذلك من صفات محرجة.



انا مش بتكسف من الناس اللي تعرفني كويس...بس لما يكون حد كده معرفهوش ومفيش فرصة انه يعرفني او يعرف شخصيتي هنا بقا بتكسف لأني بحس انه من كتر اللي بيسمعه خلاص كوّن فكرة معينة عننا وانا معنديش فرصة أغير الفكرة ديه


----------



## ياسر رشدى (17 مايو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا يا ياسر فيه فرق كبير
> 
> إنت جبت عيشة على أم الخير
> 
> ...


ياااااا ميت اهلا وسهلا 
الكلمات دي دارجة يا اريني 
شوية توضيح ...

ان شاء الله = بمشيئة الله = نعم = ايوه = اه
هل الواد ده ابنك ؟
بمشيئة الله (في الماضي) الواد دهون بقي ابني = ان شاء الله
...
ردي كان علي الردود اللي بعد كده زي رد سول 
من اول "جزاك الله خيرا" لغاااااااية "هاتسمعي من دا كتيرررررررر" وقلت ان الشكر والمشيئة نوع من الاستئناس بادخال الله في كلامنا .. زي ما تقولي كده نوع من انواع البركة 

لغاية ما مدام امة جت وأضحت ان فيه اصل للموضوع بنصوص دينية زي "اذا عشنا وكان لينا عمر او ان شاء الله لو عشنا" وواضح ان اصلها من الانجيل وهو "ان شاء الرب وعشنا"

وأوضحت بعد كده ان دي ردود دارجه لا يقصد بها معني ديني في حد ذاته ولا حتي معناها الحقيقي
الا لو اللي قالها سلفي من بتوع شارع 45 ساعتها هاخدها علي محمل ديني اكيد 

ومش بس الردود دي اللي معناها لا يدل علي مناسبة قولها 

مثال صغنن ..
كلمة "معلش" هي رديف لكلمة "اسف" او كنوع من الاعتذار ..
وفي الواقع هي لا تعني ذلك فاصلها "ما عليه شئ" وكان القاضي يقولها اذا ما ثبتت براءة متهم 
فاصبح الناس يتداولوها لابراء الذمة من اي خطأ
ثم حرفت لتعني "اسف"

الخلاصة .. ان كلمات كتير قوي .. لاتعني المناسبة التي تقال فيها واللي بيقولها مش في دماغة اصلها وفصلها بما فيها الدينية منها ولكن ما يعنيه هو معناها المحرف الدارج .. واديت مثال ان الحرامي بيقول ان شاء الله .. بتاع النسوان بيقول توكلت علي الله او علي بركة الله .. اللي بيسكر بيقول باذن الرحمن .. الخ 

إشمعنا دي اللي علقت معاكي يعني :new5:
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 مايو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> ياااااا ميت اهلا وسهلا
> الكلمات دي دارجة يا اريني
> شوية توضيح ...
> 
> ...



*ياسر : إنت ناوى على جنانى ؟؟

بقى ديه تساوى ديه يا راجل ؟​*



ياسر رشدى قال:


> ردي كان علي الردود اللي بعد كده زي رد سول
> من اول "جزاك الله خيرا" لغاااااااية "هاتسمعي من دا كتيرررررررر" وقلت ان الشكر والمشيئة نوع من الاستئناس بادخال الله في كلامنا .. زي ما تقولي كده نوع من انواع البركة
> 
> لغاية ما مدام امة جت وأضحت ان فيه اصل للموضوع بنصوص دينية زي "اذا عشنا وكان لينا عمر او ان شاء الله لو عشنا" وواضح ان اصلها من الانجيل وهو "ان شاء الرب وعشنا"
> ...




*مش عارفة ليه حاساك دخلت عيشة على أم الخير 

حتى المثال مش متركب على الموضوع​*



ياسر رشدى قال:


> الخلاصة .. ان كلمات كتير قوي .. لاتعني المناسبة التي تقال فيها واللي بيقولها مش في دماغة اصلها وفصلها بما فيها الدينية منها ولكن ما يعنيه هو معناها المحرف الدارج .. واديت مثال ان الحرامي بيقول ان شاء الله .. بتاع النسوان بيقول توكلت علي الله او علي بركة الله .. اللي بيسكر بيقول باذن الرحمن .. الخ
> 
> إشمعنا دي اللي علقت معاكي يعني :new5:
> ​



*علقت معايا لأنها تفيد شىء لا أعرفه 

لو سألتنى عن حاجة فى المستقبل حتبقى معقولة : لأنى مش عارفة المستقبل من الأساس 

يعنى مثلا لو أنا نازلة السوق جيت إنت سألتنى : ح تشترى طماطم ؟

ممكن يكون ردى : أيوة إن شاء الله 

لأنى ممكن أروح السوق و ما لاقيش طماطم أو ألاقيها وحشة مش عاجبانى أو غالية مثلا لكن أنا ناوية أشترى بس الظروف لا أعرفها 

و ممكن يكون ردى : لأة _ يبقى أنا مش ناوية أشترى من الأساس 

لكن بقى لو رجعت البيت خلاص و جبت السوق 

و جيت مثلا إتصلت بيا و سألتنى : جبتى طماطم ؟

الاجابة : إما أيوة أو لأة 

لكن ح تبقى مبهمة إذا قولت إن شاء الله 

فهمت ليه علقت معايا ؟؟
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 مايو 2017)

*سؤال تانى يا ياسر 

الخباز الل أنا وجهت لها سؤال عن العيش 

و رد و قال : إن شاء الله 

و طلع بايت 

إيه تفسيرك بقى ؟؟

*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (18 مايو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *سؤال تانى يا ياسر
> 
> الخباز الل أنا وجهت لها سؤال عن العيش
> 
> ...


شكلك مستعجلة ونزلة متأخر :dance:

والله كلامي اوضح من الوضوح ..
نقول تاني 
تفسيري ان الراجل ده لما قالك ان شاء الله كأنه بيقولك ايوه او نعم بالفصحي

طيب هل ده ليه علاقة بمفهومه الصحيح لكلمة ان شاء الله ... الاجابة لا

طيب ان شاء الله تمثله وازع ديني عشان يقول الصدق .. الاجابة برضك لا

طب لا ليه .. ماهو ده اللي انا شرحته في التعليق اللي فات واديت عليه مثل واتنين واخر مثل 

ان ممكن تلاقي وزير حرامي او شيخ حرامي او .... حرامي وتلاقيه بيقول ان شاء الله .. لانها لغة دارجة لا علاقة لها بمعناها الاصللللللللللي .. محرفة يعني 

نافوووووووخي ياعااااااالم 
بوحة مكانش ليه اخوات بنات انا متاكد :t33:

بمناسبة عيشة وام الخير :t32:
كان زمان المصري المسلم لما يروح يشتري شبشب .. يقول البياع عندكش يابني فرديتين زنوبة
ولو مش بصباع .. طيب يابني معندكش فردتين خدوجة حلوين كده وشرحين ..
ولو طرية بقي .. عندكش فردتين عيوشة 

وبعدين اتضح بعد كده ان معني الكام كلمة دول مقصود بيهم حاجة تانية خالص .. :beee:

المهم بقي بعد المسلمين ما عرفوا معناهم والغرض منه .. استمروا يقولوهم عادي .. العادة بتحكم .. شعب طيب منذ القدم :smil12:​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (18 مايو 2017)

رأيى باختصار أن اللفظ له ارتباط دينى 


( ولاتقولن لشئ إنى فاعل ذلك غدا إلا أن يشاء الله ... )


فتقدم المشيئة لشئ فى المستقبل لأنه قد تقع الإرادة الإلهية فى عدم القيام بما كنت تنتويه مستقبلا  وقد لايمهلك العمر فتموت 


لكن تحولت عند الكثير إلى عادة تستخدم فى موضعها وفى غير موضعها 



مثلا ​
يأتى ابنى من الإمتحان فأقول له : ها عملت إيه ؟


يقول : الحمد لله 


يابنى ماحنا حامدين الله فى كل وقت ، يعنى جاوبت كويس ، وحش ، نص ونص 


الخلاصة

ألفاظ دارجة بعضها له خلفية دينية تستخدم بفهم وبغير فهم


​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 مايو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> شكلك مستعجلة ونزلة متأخر :dance:
> 
> والله كلامي اوضح من الوضوح ..
> نقول تاني
> ...



*ما أنا فاهمة إنه (الراجل الل بيصلح الغسالات) يقصد يقول أيوة 

بس معلش برضوا الاسلوب مش صح 

لأنه مش واضح مثلا بالنسبة للخباز أو حتى الخبازة 


​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 مايو 2017)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> رأيى باختصار أن اللفظ له ارتباط دينى
> 
> 
> ( ولاتقولن لشئ إنى فاعل ذلك غدا إلا أن يشاء الله ... )
> ...



*ما هو المفروض الصراحة الناس يتوعوا شوية 

ما ينفعش حاجات كدة تتقال من غير فهم 

و بينى و بينك أحيانا بأحس إنها إستعباط بالذات مع موقف الخباز 
​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 مايو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ياسر : إنت ناوى على جنانى ؟؟​*


*[FONT=&quot]لأ طبعاً يا ست العاقلين*​​ *[FONT=&quot]محدش هنا ناوي على جنانك خالص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إحنا أستلمناكي كدة 
[/FONT]*​:t33:​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (19 مايو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لأ طبعاً يا ست العاقلين*​​ *[FONT=&quot]محدش هنا ناوي على جنانك خالص*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]إحنا أستلمناكي كدة
> [/FONT]*​:t33:​[/FONT]


هههههههههههههه
:new6::new6::new6::new6:
ملعوبة​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 مايو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> :new6::new6::new6::new6:
> ملعوبة​


 *[FONT=&quot]أسأل كدة "جرجس" ..طا ..*​​*[FONT=&quot]هيجيب لك المفيد 
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 مايو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لأ طبعاً يا ست العاقلين*​​ *[FONT=&quot]محدش هنا ناوي على جنانك خالص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إحنا أستلمناكي كدة
> [/FONT]*​:t33:​[/FONT]



*محسسنى إنك إستلمت بضاعة بايظة 

:new6::new6::new6:

صدقنى بأمانة : الحوار مع ياسر يجن 

:new6:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 مايو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> :new6::new6::new6::new6:
> ملعوبة​



*يا حلولى ​*


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أسأل كدة "جرجس" ..طا ..*​
> *[FONT=&quot]هيجيب لك المفيد
> [/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]



*مطلوب جرجس حالًا بالًا (حالن بالن)​*
:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (21 مايو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يا حلولى​*



شخاليل ياواد شخاليل
ربنا ما يوقع حد في إيد ايريني :new6:
.
[YOUTUBE]CzAh9wR42bk[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (21 مايو 2017)

معلش سؤال اييرين 
لما تسالو الخباز ويقولكم ان شاء الله طازج
وتكتشفو انه بايت مش خبز فريش كمان
تاني بترجعو تجييبو من عنده وبتسالوه
بيرد عليكم نفس الرد وبتشرو منه؟
ده انتو كده  ان شاء الله تستاهلو المعامله  دي ههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 مايو 2017)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> معلش سؤال اييرين
> لما تسالو الخباز ويقولكم ان شاء الله طازج
> وتكتشفو انه بايت مش خبز فريش كمان
> تاني بترجعو تجييبو من عنده وبتسالوه
> ...



*لا يا هيوف مش بيقول : إن شاء الله طازج 

لكن بيقول : إن شاء الله (فقط) و يسكت 

لأنها تحمل المعنيين (نعم و لا) :new6:

أنا عن نفسى مش بأشترى تانى من عند نفس الخباز 

ما اعرفش غيرى بيعمل إيه ​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 مايو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> شخاليل ياواد شخاليل
> ربنا ما يوقع حد في إيد ايريني :new6:
> .
> [YOUTUBE]CzAh9wR42bk[/YOUTUBE]
> ​



*هو يستاهل عشان قطع عليها الماية 

الهى ينشك فى معاميعه 

:new6:
​*


----------



## soul & life (22 مايو 2017)

انتى ليه مش عاوزة تصدقى ان الناس حابة تكون دى طريقة كلامها شوية جمل كده دخيلة علينا مش من عندنا اصلا تلاقى كله بيقولها وكل ما الجمل دى زادت فى كلامك كل ما بقيتى تقية وبتاعة ربنا اكتر  ده المبدا
طاب جربى نفس الخباز ده قوليله مرة  مساء الخير هتلاقيه يرد عليكى عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته لاحظى وهو بيرد على موبيله هتلاقيه يبدا كلامه مش الو زينا لا السلام عليكم 
الو شكلها حرام


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (22 مايو 2017)

جمل دخيله عليكم يا سول هي السلام عليكم دخيل على المصريين؟ هو انتي لو رديتي تلفون او حبيت
تقولي سلام ونعمه دي  دخليه على المصريين؟
السلام عليكم دي ياخذها المسلم من ثقافته الدينيه
زي ما انتي تاخذي سلام ونعمه من ثقافتك دينيه
والاثنين يعتبرو ثقافه مصريه وهالو من ثقافه الانجليزيه 
 انا فاهمه
عايزه تقولي ايه بس استوقفتني كلمه دخيله قلت
مصيبه لاحسن سول تفتكر ان استوردوها المسلمين
المصريين من الخليج طالما بتقول دخيله.


----------



## soul & life (22 مايو 2017)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> جمل دخيله عليكم يا سول هي السلام عليكم دخيل على المصريين؟ هو انتي لو رديتي تلفون او حبيت
> تقولي سلام ونعمه دي  دخليه على المصريين؟
> السلام عليكم دي ياخذها المسلم من ثقافته الدينيه
> زي ما انتي تاخذي سلام ونعمه من ثقافتك دينيه
> ...



انتى لو اتفرجتى على الافلام الابيض واسود بتاعت زمان وشوفتى المصريين كانوا ازاى لبسهم وكلامهم هتعرفى انا بقصد ايه ومعايا حق اقول كده او لا
مظنش انه فى حد هيعرف المصريين اكتر من حد منهم عايش وسطهم 
يمكن انتى قريتى فى دينك تحية الاسلام كده لكن عندنا كمصريين كنا بنقول لبعض سعيدة ومساء الخير وصباح الخير  السلامو عليكم دى نادرا ما كنتى تسمعيها  بين الناس وبعضها


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 مايو 2017)

soul & life قال:


> انتى ليه مش عاوزة تصدقى ان الناس حابة تكون دى طريقة كلامها شوية جمل كده دخيلة علينا مش من عندنا اصلا تلاقى كله بيقولها وكل ما الجمل دى زادت فى كلامك كل ما بقيتى تقية وبتاعة ربنا اكتر  ده المبدا
> طاب جربى نفس الخباز ده قوليله مرة  مساء الخير هتلاقيه يرد عليكى عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته لاحظى وهو بيرد على موبيله هتلاقيه يبدا كلامه مش الو زينا لا السلام عليكم
> الو شكلها حرام



*يا ستى مصدقة 

بس أصلها جملة فى غير موضعها 

و ما تعرفيش يقصد أيوة و لا لأة​*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (22 مايو 2017)

هو انا لو حكمت على شعب كامل من خلال مسلسلات بيضه او سوده هبقى اكون غبيه لانها مجرد سيناريو وقصص مكتوبه سلفا للتمثيل مش بتعبر عن كل المجتمع بدليل ان ا معظم الفنانين اللي كانو بيمثلو فيها كانو مطرودين من بيوتهم واهاليهم معارضين للتمثيل وهو بحد ذاته ماكان شي مقبول في مجتمع المصري ذاك الوقت تفرجي علي مقابلات الفنانين القديمين على ماسبيرو دراما على يوتيوب شوفي معاناتهم عشان يمثلو 
ودي الوقتي كمان معظم افلام سينما وخصوصا البطيجيه مابتعبر عن الشعب المصري يمكن حد غبي يتفرج عليها ويصدق ان ده كله شعب المصري

ماعندي مشكله حد يقول سلام عليكم او هلا وغلا
او الو او مساء الخير او حتى عمت مساء بس بستغرب
لما حد  يتحسس ويزعل من السلام عليكم اللي بتقوليلي ان ديانتي علمتني ماهو نحن بنتكلم
عن مسلمين برضو ايا كانت جنسيته هيقولها
زي انتي مصريه ممكن تقولي سلام ونعمه واللبناينه
والعراقيه المسيحيه كمان يقولوها :t4:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 مايو 2017)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> زي انتي مصريه ممكن تقولي سلام ونعمه



*مش بنقولها فى مصر و لا بينا و بين بعضينا حتى 

دا هنا فى المنتدى بث 

:new6:​*


----------



## soul & life (23 مايو 2017)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> هو انا لو حكمت على شعب كامل من خلال مسلسلات بيضه او سوده هبقى اكون غبيه لانها مجرد سيناريو وقصص مكتوبه سلفا للتمثيل مش بتعبر عن كل المجتمع بدليل ان ا معظم الفنانين اللي كانو بيمثلو فيها كانو مطرودين من بيوتهم واهاليهم معارضين للتمثيل وهو بحد ذاته ماكان شي مقبول في مجتمع المصري ذاك الوقت تفرجي علي مقابلات الفنانين القديمين على ماسبيرو دراما على يوتيوب شوفي معاناتهم عشان يمثلو
> ودي الوقتي كمان معظم افلام سينما وخصوصا البطيجيه مابتعبر عن الشعب المصري يمكن حد غبي يتفرج عليها ويصدق ان ده كله شعب المصري
> 
> ماعندي مشكله حد يقول سلام عليكم او هلا وغلا
> ...



المفروض انك مثقفة تتكلمى كده ؟
هو السياريوهات والقصص  المكتوبة دى بتيجى منين  هى دى كلها مش انعاكس للواقع اللى بنعيشه  و بصراحة الغباء بعينه انك تعتبرى  الظروف اللى مروا بيها الفنانين علشان يمثلوا ده مقياس ومش عارفة الحقيقة ايه علاقة ده باللى انا بقوله 
اللى قولته بيقول ان الافلام وقتها كانت انعكاس للمجتمع  بكل حاجه اسلوبهم لبسهم  كل حاجة اللى كان وقتها ارقى وانضف بكتير من دلوات

الغبى هو اللى بيكون مش عاوز يصدق الحقيقة .. تانى هقولك انا بتكلم عن اسلوب ورقى شعب باكمله كان واضح اوى فى  سنين معينة ودا كان واضح فى السينما المصرية فى توقيت ما والسينما هى انعكاس للواقع وللمجتمع 

لو عاوزة تعرفى مدى الرقى والفرق بين زمان ودلوات شوفى افلام زمان وشوفى الناس كانت بتتعامل ازاى مع بعضها  مش بكلمك على الفنانين نفسهم ومثلوا ازاى واسرهم مين بتكلم على لبسهم شكلهم طريقة المعاملة بين الناس وبعضها


----------



## paul iraqe (23 مايو 2017)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> هو انا لو حكمت على شعب كامل من خلال مسلسلات بيضه او سوده هبقى اكون غبيه لانها مجرد سيناريو وقصص مكتوبه سلفا للتمثيل مش بتعبر عن كل المجتمع بدليل ان ا معظم الفنانين اللي كانو بيمثلو فيها كانو مطرودين من بيوتهم واهاليهم معارضين للتمثيل وهو بحد ذاته ماكان شي مقبول في مجتمع المصري ذاك الوقت تفرجي علي مقابلات الفنانين القديمين على ماسبيرو دراما على يوتيوب شوفي معاناتهم عشان يمثلو
> ودي الوقتي كمان معظم افلام سينما وخصوصا البطيجيه مابتعبر عن الشعب المصري يمكن حد غبي يتفرج عليها ويصدق ان ده كله شعب المصري
> 
> ماعندي مشكله حد يقول سلام عليكم او هلا وغلا
> ...




*بعد الاذن من الاخت سول

شوفي يا اختي هيفاء

ليس هو الحكم بناءا على الافلام الاسود والابيض - انا مباشرة فهمت قصد سول ونحن في العراق كنا مثل مصر تماما

عندما كنت في الجامعة كان عدد البنات المحجبات فقط 3 اما الان فماشاء الله

عن نفسي - ليس المهم ما لتبسه الفتاة - لاني دائما اقول المظهر ليس مقياس للجوهر

وليس عندي اي تحسس من المظاهر الاسلامية - ولكنني اتحسس من فرض لون واحد معين على الجميع مثلما ( صارت وانتهت )
في جامعة بغداد عندما ارادوا فرض الحجاب على جميع الطالبات لاغراض (( كانت سياسية وتثقيف ايديولوجي خاص ))

ولكنها جوبهت بالرفض -  والطلاب جميعهم قالوا كلمتهم الفصل - اتركوننا وشأننا - نحن نعرف الصح من الخطأ

موضوع الملابس وطريقة ونوع التعامل يجب ان تكون انسانية ومرنة وشفافة ومن حق كل انسان ان يختار ما يراه مناسبا له بشرط عدم الاعتداء على حرية الاخرين ومراعاة للذوق العام

خذي نظرة على جامعات العراق  *






http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=265816


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 مايو 2017)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> هو انا لو حكمت على شعب كامل من خلال مسلسلات بيضه او سوده هبقى اكون غبيه لانها مجرد سيناريو وقصص مكتوبه سلفا للتمثيل مش بتعبر عن كل المجتمع


 *[FONT=&quot]السينما ( تاريخ ) بترصد كل حُقبة زمنية من حيث :-*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الأزياء – الثقافة – المباني – الأقتصاد – السلوكيات والأخلاق – أوجه الحياه – طريقة المعيشة – الأعمال الحرفية ..ألخ ألخ *​​ *[FONT=&quot]بغض النظر عن القصة أو السيناريو أو مين بيمثل[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]"عماد حمدي" كان بيقول لأمه فى الفيلم ( مساء الخيررر يانيييينة ) :smile01[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] مش ( سلاموا عليكو ياحاجة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والأب كان بيقولوا له يا "والدي" أو "يابا" ..[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]زي "شكري سرحان" في فيلم رُدَّ قلبي .. لما بيقول لأبوه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إنت سبب عِّزّة نفسي يا"با" ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مقالوش أنت سبب عِّزّة نفسي يا "حاج" 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]دي الثقافة – المقصودة – والمُشار إليها بأفلام الأبيض والأسود:t4:[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (24 مايو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]السينما ( تاريخ ) بترصد كل حُقبة زمنية من حيث :-*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الأزياء – الثقافة – المباني – الأقتصاد – السلوكيات والأخلاق – أوجه الحياه – طريقة المعيشة – الأعمال الحرفية ..ألخ ألخ *​​ *[FONT=&quot]بغض النظر عن القصة أو السيناريو أو مين بيمثل*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]"عماد حمدي" كان بيقول لأمه فى الفيلم ( مساء الخيررر يانيييينة ) :smile01[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] مش ( سلاموا عليكو ياحاجة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والأب كان بيقولوا له يا "والدي" أو "يابا" ..[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]زي "شكري سرحان" في فيلم رُدَّ قلبي .. لما بيقول لأبوه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إنت سبب عِّزّة نفسي يا"با" ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مقالوش أنت سبب عِّزّة نفسي يا "حاج"
> ...


مش جايلي نوم وعندي ارققققق 
....
بص ياعبوووووووووود افلام الابيض واسود مليانة
سلامووووووووا عليكم .. بالمد بس كانت بتتقال
في الارياف والمناطق الشعبية ..
وكمان يابا الحااااج ماليا الافلام من القعر للفلة
....
القصة انت فاهمها ياباشا وبتتلخص في الجملة الجاية دي
عايزين نشوف مصطلحات عامة لا هي اسلامية ولا هي مسيحية لما نشوف بعض نستخدمها لاننا شعوب 
متدينة بطبعها وبتعتز اوي اوي بخصوصيتها
....
زي كان مرة في حوار مع دونا علي المحجبات ..
هي مش عايزة الحجاب ونفسها نرجع لايام الستينات .. مش عشان الحجاب حرام واليعازو بالله او هيه مدايقة منه ..
لكن عشان 99% من المسيحيات في الحضر مش 
محجبات .. ولو بقي الحجاب هو السائد فحاجة من الاتنين
يا هايتعرف انها مسيحية ودي حاجة بتخليني اراقب النظرات اللي من تحت لتحت وعمالة تزغرلي وتراقبني .. وخصوصا بقي لو هي خارجة تتفسح .. تبقي ضاعت الفسحة ...
يا اما هيتقال عليها متبرجة والياعاذوا بالله
وفي كلا الحالتين النظرات الثاقبة لن تتركها لحال سبيلها (علي فكرة النظرات الثاقبة دي شاملة اللي بشعرها والمحجبة والمنقبة)
وبكده يبقي قدامها حل من دول ..
يا تتحجب ودا سلو بلدنا ..
ياتقعد في بيتها بين اربع حيطان
ياتخرج تتمشي في الصحراء حيث لازرع ولامااااء ولا المخلوقات العفشة اللي بتقعد تبصبص دي
....
وانا بالمناسبة - احسن حد من بتوع انت متأثر بالسلفيين (تشيكلتس) يفتكر ان انا مع الحجاب ولا حاجة - ضد الحجاب علي طووووول الخط لانه مش من الدين الاسلامي اساسا
....
طب يبقي الحل ايه ؟
عشان الكل يستريح ونفسوياته تبقي صافية وحلوة كده ونخرجوا بقي نقزقزوا لب علي الكورنيش اللي هاينشف قريب
....
الاقلية تبقي زي الاكترية في العبارات العامة واللبس وبكده صرنا منهم
ولا الاكترية تشوفلها صرفة عشان الاقلية متزعلش 
....
انا عن نفسي .. كل واحد حر .. 
لو قلتلك سلامو عليكم .. قلي انت سعيدة او اهلا
لو قلتلك الحمدلله .. قول انت نشكر ربنا او نحمد ربنا
لو قلتلك ان شاء الله .. قول انت باذن الرب 
لو قلتلك لو عشنا وكان لينا عمر .. قول انت لو عشنا وكان لينا برضك عشان هي عندك كده :cry2:
هاتعرف انا ديانتي ايه .. طب ماتتعرف ، في قلب
لندن المنقبات بيمشوا وناقص يعلقوا يافطة انهن مسلمات 
....
لا انت تجبرني ولا انا اجبرك .. كل واحد حر ... استورد بقي مصطلحات من بره واقولها ، اشقلب نفسي ع الحيط .. دي حرية شخصية ودينية .. لكن تبقي متضايق وتفكرني بايام
زمان وتقولي احنا مكناش كده عشان في حاجات مضايقاك ومش علي هواك .. يبقي سوري تفكيرك يخصك ويخص اللي متضايق معاك الا لو فيه حاجة هاتضرك .. ساعتها يبقي عندك حق
....
واخيرا ليك الحق في الانتقاد ولكن ليس لك الحق في الانتقاص ممن يفعل ما تنتقده مالم يضر
....
سعيدة مبارك :t13:
​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (24 مايو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أسأل كدة "جرجس" ..طا ..*​
> *[FONT=&quot]هيجيب لك المفيد
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


اممممممممم هيسال فى اية بقى
اغيب يومين الاقى المنتدى  ان شاللة  كدة هههه
على فكرة بقى يا عوبد
انا مع ايرينى
كلمة ان شاللة لاتمت بصلة لفكرة كلمة نشكرربنا[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 مايو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> عايزين نشوف مصطلحات عامة لا هي اسلامية ولا هي مسيحية لما نشوف بعض نستخدمها لاننا شعوب
> متدينة بطبعها وبتعتز اوي اوي بخصوصيتها​


​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا مع أي إنسان يعتز بخصوصيته ويعتز بذاته وأشجعه على كدة وأحترم خصوصيته جداً*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ومش لازم نشوف مُصطلحات نتفق عليها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو قلت لي سلاموا عليكو .. هقولك وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو قلت لى صباح الخير هقولك صباح النور ... وهكذا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الفكرة أنه مش لازم تفرض عليا ثقافتك سواء الدينية أو الشعبية أو (خصوصيتك) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]مدخلش مصلحة الضرايب وأقول للأستاذة "منى" صباح الخير[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يرد عليا رئيسها اللي قاعد فى آخر الأوضة ( وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنت مالك ؟ .. هو أنا كنت باصبح عليك أنت ؟! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بتصصح لي أية ؟! .. ولما كان تصحيحه مرفوض[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فـ عملت نفسي ماسمعتوش ولا كأنه موجود [/FONT]*​ 


grges monir قال:


> اممممممممم هيسال فى اية بقى


 *[FONT=&quot]يسأل إن كانت إيريني ست العاقلين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا أتناشر عاقلين 
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (24 مايو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> مش جايلي نوم وعندي ارققققق
> ....
> بص ياعبوووووووووود افلام الابيض واسود مليانة
> سلامووووووووا عليكم .. بالمد بس كانت بتتقال
> ...



اولا جايب سيرة  دونا وحوار دار مع دونا وهى مش موجوده علشان تاكد او تنفى اللى بتقوله
ثانيا مين دول اللى عاوزين يقزقزوا لب  ... 
وبعدين انت لخصت الحوار كله اننا مضايقيين من كلمات اسلامية مرطرطه هنا وهناك  لمجرد انها كلمات  اسلامية بتتقال نسيت حضرتك انه اللى بيكون حابب يظهر الشكل ده والاسلوب ده بيكون فى فكره وعقيدته كمان تشدد وتعصب لنهج اسلامى متشدد و اعتقد دى بتكون تربة خصبة لنبت جيل ارهابى متعصب
يعنى بينسوا اصلهم ولهجتهم وبيتكلموا بشكل غريب ودخيل على ثقافتنا ولغتنا كمصريين  ودى بتكون خطوة من خطوات نهايتها تشدد وتعصب وعدم قبول الاخر وتكفير الاخر وتفجير الاخر .....:budo:


----------



## ياسر رشدى (24 مايو 2017)

soul & life قال:


> اولا جايب سيرة  دونا وحوار دار مع دونا وهى مش موجوده علشان تاكد او تنفى اللى بتقوله


تأكد ايه وتنفي ايه .. هي نميمة مثلا :new6:
يعني لو قلتلك ان زميلتي في الشغل قالت كده
هاتفرق يعني !!
هو الغرض الفكرة ومناقشتها ولا مين قال وامتي وفين .. في حد مضايقك ياسول ، اصل دي حركة ستاتي قوي بصراحة :crying:



soul & life قال:


> بعدين انت لخصت الحوار كله اننا مضايقيين من كلمات اسلامية مرطرطه هنا وهناك لمجرد انها كلمات اسلامية بتتقال نسيت حضرتك انه اللى بيكون حابب يظهر الشكل ده والاسلوب ده بيكون فى فكره وعقيدته كمان تشدد وتعصب لنهج اسلامى متشدد و اعتقد دى بتكون تربة خصبة لنبت جيل ارهابى متعصب
> يعنى بينسوا اصلهم ولهجتهم وبيتكلموا بشكل غريب ودخيل على ثقافتنا ولغتنا كمصريين ودى بتكون خطوة من خطوات نهايتها تشدد وتعصب وعدم قبول الاخر وتكفير الاخر وتفجير الاخر .....



الحقيقة انا ملخصتش حاجة .. انا بس رديت عليكي

:download::download::download:



> جزاك الله خيرا - انشاء الله - سلامو عليكم ورحمة الله - استغفر الله العظيم
> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله - حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل ........
> جمل بنسمعها كل لحظة وفى كل مكان تدين كاذب ووهمى والناس حابة كده عاوزين يعيشوا دور المؤمنين بزيادة و جايلك رمضان استعدى هتسمعى من دا كتيرررررررررر



اشمعنا الكلمات دي اللي تدين كاذب .. ما يمكن تدين صادق .. او علي الاقل ضيفي ليهم
سلام ونعمة ، نشكر ربنا ، باذن ربنا .. الخ

ساعتها صدقيني .. كنت هاقولك عندك حق وهافهمك صح .. علي فكرة انا فهمت ايريني
وكلامها صحيح بس انا قلت نغلثوا عليها شوية
لاني بعزها في الحقيقة .. واهي اتجنت مني
في الاخر :36_19_5:
وقلتلها ان ردي ده علي الردود اللي بعد كده زي ردك اللي فوق وذكرت اسمك تحديدا ..

مافيش حاجة اسمها دخيلة علي لغتنا وثقافتنا
انا اجدادي فراعنة .. هل انا بتكلم هيروغليفي او قبطي مثلا دلوقتي ..

التغيير سنة الحياة .. والحرية في التعبير هي الاساس مالم يضر بالاخرين .. ممكن ننتقد بس بحيادية

وانا لخصت اللي عايز اوصله باختصار في الرد اللي قبل ده ..

باعتذر لـ ايريني لو كانت فهمت اي تعليق مني غلط في موضوعها الجميل .. وصحيح انت كيوته اه :471qu: بس ممكن تجنني 10 رجالة لو عايزة وبمنتهي الهدوء :big4:

وارجوا اننا نكون في سلام ومحبة وووووو حرررررية كعادة المصريين الطيبين

اظهر هويتك الدينية ومتكسفش .. وزي ماقال عبوووود .. رد جامد لو حد قل ادبه وخليك شجاع

بلدك زي ماهي بلدي .. وتاكدي ان لو حصل احتكاك مع بني ادمة عقلها متيبس .. الناس كلها هاتيجي معاكي لانك صح ، او علي الاقل هتلاقي فيهم حد عاقل يأيدك

بس خلاص :99:​​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 مايو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> باعتذر لـ ايريني لو كانت فهمت اي تعليق مني غلط في موضوعها الجميل .. وصحيح انت كيوته اه :471qu: بس ممكن تجنني 10 رجالة لو عايزة وبمنتهي الهدوء :big4:
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]



*أبوية بيقول لى كدة برضوا :smil12:​*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (25 مايو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أبوية بيقول لى كدة برضوا :smil12:​*


كده يبقي فاضل تسعة:t3:​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (14 يونيو 2017)

على فكرة عبود كلمة الحج نحن في الخليج مش بنستخدمها خالص في خارج سياقها يعني الحاج
هو اللي حج لبيت الله الحرام انما انتو بتسخدموها
لمعنى اخر كل انسان كبير مثلا عندكم اسمه الحج
او الحاجه طيب جيبتوها منين؟ هو ده اللي كنت بقصده بتطور اللهجه واللغه .


----------



## aymonded (14 يونيو 2017)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> على فكرة عبود كلمة الحج نحن في الخليج مش بنستخدمها خالص في خارج سياقها يعني الحاج
> هو اللي حج لبيت الله الحرام انما انتو بتسخدموها
> لمعنى اخر كل انسان كبير مثلا عندكم اسمه الحج
> او الحاجه طيب جيبتوها منين؟ هو ده اللي كنت بقصده بتطور اللهجه واللغه .​




*هو فعلاً الكلمة عندنا معظمها بيتقال لكبار السن دية حقيقة، واللي انا مستغرب ليه ومش فاهمه الناس في السوق بيقلولي يا حاج مع أن شكلي مش عجوز للدرجة دية ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (14 يونيو 2017)

ماهو يا ايمن انا كنت مستغرباهم زيك لما لاحظت انتشار الكلمه دي في كل المسلسلات مثلا اي حد كبير في البيت اسمه الحج والحجه كنت بقول ياربي هم المصريين كلهم لسه راجعين او رايحين الحج
لحد ما استوعبت انكم خرجتوها من سياقها ديني
ومن باب الاحترام بتعبرو كل حد كبير حج
وانت شكلك حج ههههه معلش العمر مش
مهم اهم حاجه الصحه


----------



## أَمَة (14 يونيو 2017)

أظن يا هيفاء أن السبب هو أن معظم الناس كانت تحج عندما تتقدم في السن، فأصبحت عادة أن يطلق على كبار السن حاج و حاجة.... 

ممكن أيضا أن يكون السبب احتراما لكبير السن. مثالا على ذلك، عندما كانت والدتي المستشفى كان الأطباء و الممرضات، ينادونها بـ الحجة وهم يعلمون جيدا أنها مسيحية، لا بل كانوا يتبركون منها أيضا.


----------



## aymonded (14 يونيو 2017)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه لأ مهو الصحة بقت على قدها، هو انا مجرد شكل صغير لكن الحقيقة مش كده، وفعلاً كلمة حج في مصر خرجت عن سياقها الديني، وبقت تتقال كنوع من أنواع الاحترام فقط، لكن مش القصد منها أي سياق ديني إلا في حالات ضيقة ومش بيتعرف منها انها ديني إلا لو الشخص قال انه حج فعلاً، غير كده بتتفهم أنها احترام وتقدير فقط.*​


----------

